# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.10

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.10 is out!*   *Qcom Tab:*  1. New models added to the list:  *♦ Alcatel OT-6045O
♦ Huawei U8867Z
♦ Moto G Forte XT1008
♦ ZTE Z812 Maven*  2. Fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* database has been updated   *Android ADB Tab:*  1. New models added to the list:  *♦ Azumi Speed 5.5*  (MT6735) *♦ Alcatel 4013D* (MT6572) *♦ Blu Dash L D050u* (MT6XXX) *♦ Bmobile AX675* (MT6572) *♦ Huawei GR3 4G TAG-L03 / Enjoy 5S* (MT6735) *♦ Huawei Y5II CUN-L03* (MT6735) *♦ Pcd E501* (MT6582)  2. Root solution has been updated  3. We have improved the work with some phones using ADB  *MTK Tab:*  1. *Haier HG-M306* (MT6260) added to the list  2. MTK Calculator (unlock by IMEI and PID for *Alcatel* phones) has been updated 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

